# About time



## Kat (Sep 29, 2011)

Adventure Time is asking people to call a number (917-408-3733) if you'd like to see Marceline and Princess Bubblegum get together. I suggest you all do it.

After all, it is about time that shows start showing that some ladies like ladies.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 3, 2011)

It's a children's show.

They're never going to do it.

Also, wow that's the same area code my dad has! HOW WEIRD, I'm living right next to Pendleton Ward and co.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 3, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> It's a children's show.
> 
> They're never going to do it.


That's no reason not to try!  I mean, who knows; they've come this close.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 9, 2011)

Zhorken said:


> That's no reason not to try!  I mean, who knows; they've come this close.


I do hope we get some queer characters on television, but having lesbians on a children's show is a very good way to get canceled. (Postcards from Buster much?)

On the other hand, "family" entertainment (as in, stuff that isn't aimed towards children but is generally family friendly) can get away with having queer characters... I mean, how many times have the Simpsons visited gay bars? If Adventure Time wasn't saddled with the status of a kid's show it could probably get away with it, but... I can't see this getting very far.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 12, 2011)

I am 100% supportive of LGBT but I kind of agree with Karkat.

It would be great to see that, but I doubt it will actually happen...
:(


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I do hope we get some queer characters on television, but having lesbians on a children's show is a very good way to get canceled. (Postcards from Buster much?)
> 
> On the other hand, "family" entertainment (as in, stuff that isn't aimed towards children but is generally family friendly) can get away with having queer characters... I mean, how many times have the Simpsons visited gay bars? If Adventure Time wasn't saddled with the status of a kid's show it could probably get away with it, but... I can't see this getting very far.


I totally and completely agree. But at the same time,i'm kind of confused, because i haven't heard anything about this.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm all for the gay representation but I want my Finn x Bubblegum.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> I'm all for the gay representation but I want my Finn x Bubblegum.


Umm.... I choose both.


----------

